# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  DIY Quadrocopter

## finos

Αποφάσισα να γίνω Ιπτάμενος και Τζέντλεμαν :Tongue2: 

Ως εγκέφαλο του QUANTCOPTER, χρησιμοποίησα την υπέροχη πλατφόρμα της 3dr,apm 2.6. Στην έκδοση 2,6 υπάρχουν κάποιες αλλαγές. Η κυριότερη είναι η ακόλουθη:
η πυξίδα δεν βρίσκεται πλέον στην μητρική πλακέτα ( εγκέφαλο), αλλά βρίσκεται σε εξωτερικό mondule μαζί με το gps το οποίο βρίσκεται υπερυψωμένο.

Για esc χρησιμοποίησα 35 Α και μοτεράκια 920KV.

Μία κορυφαία  δυνατότητα αυτής της πλατφόρμας είναι ο τηλεχειρισμός της μέσω Η/Υ ( γι΄αυτόν τον λόγο την διάλεξα), 

Επισης δουλευει κι απο smartphone 



to be continued

----------

DiViDi (08-01-16)

----------


## lepouras

βρε Φίνο μπράβο. αλλά αμαν με αυτούς τους τίτλους σου. τη παρουσίαση κατασκευής είναι αυτή η part 1.  σε βλέπω να σε ψέλνει πάλι ο Κωνσταντίνος.

----------


## thanasis 1

Καλα το ειχες πριν γιατι αλλαξες τον τιτλο??

----------


## finos

Η μπαταρία του είναι μία 3500 mah lipo 11.1 v. 


Αυτές οι μπαταρίες απαιτούν ειδικό φορτιστή, γι αυτό αγόρασα έναν! 


Ο δέκτης του χειριστηρίου, είναι ένας απλός εξακάναλος, αλλά εγώ ( επειδή δεν υπάρχουν τα κατάλληλα κανάλια στο χειριστήριο) χρησιμοποιώ μόνο τα τέσσερα.


Επειδή δεν υπήρχαν τα κατάλληλα καλώδια, έκανα μία πατέντα για να τα συνδέσω με τον εγκέφαλο.


Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία ( την ακόλουθη) βλέπετε το εξάρτημα που μου επιτρέπει να το χειριστώ εξ αποστάσεως

----------

DiViDi (08-01-16)

----------


## finos

> βρε Φίνο μπράβο. αλλά αμαν με αυτούς τους τίτλους σου. τη παρουσίαση κατασκευής είναι αυτή η part 1.  σε βλέπω να σε ψέλνει πάλι ο Κωνσταντίνος.







> Καλα το ειχες πριν γιατι αλλαξες τον τιτλο??



 νομιζα οτι αλλαζει μονο τον τιτλο του μηνύματος οχι όλου το θέματος
ας αλαζει καπιος τον τητλο εγω δεμ μπωρω πλεων

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ωραίος, πότε θα δούμε πτήση :Smile:

----------


## SeAfasia

μπράβο Βάγγο,
βόλτα θέλω πάνω από την Ελασσόνα... :Biggrin:

----------


## finos

> μπράβο Βάγγο,
> βόλτα θέλω πάνω από την Ελασσόνα...



αν ευνοήσει ο καιρος και σημερα εχει πολυ αερα αλλα καθιστε να του του παρω το... καλαϊ

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> αν ευνοήσει ο καιρος και σημερα εχει πολυ αερα αλλα καθιστε να του του παρω το... καλαϊ



το... καλάι λάμα εννοείς?  :Tongue2:

----------


## kostasmantzios

Πιο ειναι το συνολικο κοστος ;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D722 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thanasis 1

> αν ευνοήσει ο καιρος και σημερα εχει πολυ αερα αλλα καθιστε να του του παρω το...* καλαϊ*



Τι καλαι εχει 60/40 ή lead free. :Rolleyes:

----------


## finos

500 
μονο 250 εχει το apm  με ολλα τα σημπραγκαλα : gps ,telemetry.
60 το frame 10 η κάμερα 20 η μπαταριά 20 φορτιστής 50 το χειριστήριο 4*20 τα esc και ενα 30ρι to fpv ( δεν το εβαλα ακομα )
http://ucandrone.com/index.php?route...&product_id=78
http://ucandrone.com/index.php?route...&product_id=93
http://ucandrone.com/index.php?route...&product_id=61
http://ucandrone.com/index.php?route...&product_id=79 ( αυτο εχει μονο τον εκεφαλο οχι το gps και το αλο το καλοδιο με τα xt60)
http://ucandrone.com/index.php?route...&product_id=73 ( me xt60)






> Τι καλαι εχει 60/40 ή lead free.



εγω παντα εχω pb free ρυθμίζω το κολλητήρι στους 350 και κολαω για τοις γκουμούτσες καλώδια που εχει αυτο το ανεβασα τους 450 :Tongue2:

----------


## kostasmantzios

Χμμμ καταλαβα...εγω θα ετοιμαζω ενα γυρω στα 200 με αρντουινο μεγγα γιαυτο ρωτησα...ευχαριστω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D722 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## finos

το πισι εβλεπε το apm σαν arduino mega  θα με ενδιεφερε να δω πως θα κανεις εσυ το δικο σου

----------


## thanasis 1

> το πισι εβλεπε το apm σαν arduino mega  θα με ενδιεφερε να δω πως θα κανεις εσυ το δικο σου



Λογικο αφου το apm2.6 εχει τον atmega2560.

----------


## kostasmantzios

Θα το παρουσιασω μολις θα ειναι ετοιμο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D722 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## andreasmon

φινος ακριβά τα πλήρωσες....

*APM2.8*
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...451318400_6151
31 ευρώ

*APM2.6 ArduPilot Flight Controller APM 2.6+ Ublox 6M GPS w/ Compass+ PM+ 433Mhz 3DR Telemetry +OSD side pin version*

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/APM2-...451318400_6151
70 ευρώ

και εδώ
http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?...chText=+APM2.8

επίσης και αυτό το σά-ιτ έχει καλές τιμές σε πακέτα εξαρτημάτων...αλλά και χωριστά....
http://rctimer.com/gallery-291.html

----------


## andreasmon

Επίσης η μπαταρία σου πόσα C εκφότισης γράφει επάνω,γιατί αν δεν είναι πολλά,κινδυνεύει να φουσκώσει γρήγορα,να μην κρατάει σε διάρκεια και με κίνδυνο να σκάσει αν την εκφορτίσεις γρήγορα......Όλα σε συνάρτηση με το συνολικό ρεύμα που τραβάνε τα μοτέρ.

στα πολυ-κόπτερα πάντα όταν πετάει μπαίνει ένας αισθητήρας προειδοποίησης για χαμηλή στάθμη της τάσης της μπαταρίας .Όταν αρχίζουν να χτυπάνε τα μπά-ζερ και να αναβοσβήνουν τα λεντ,το προσγειώνεις αμέσως.

*Lipo Battery low voltage Alarm Buzzer Dual Speaker LED indicator*http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-...451318400_6151

ή

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Low-V...451318400_6151

----------


## thanasis 1

40c πρεπει να ειναι δεν βλεπω καλα ειναι θολη,οποτε μια χαρα ειναι για τα μοτερ που εχει.
Παντως το lipo bazzer πρεπει να το βαλει γιατι βλεπω την μπαταρια για πεταμα μετα απο 
μια πτηση ή ακομα και ολοκαυτομα.

----------


## finos

Λιπών αυτό το batary baze το έχω η μπαταρία είναι ή 40 ή45 c αλλά το χιριστιριο είναι μάπα δεν έχει ουτε καν 5ch διακοπτη επίσεις δεν έχει ποτενσιόμετρο για το gimball

----------


## thanasis 1

> αν ευνοήσει ο καιρος και σημερα εχει πολυ αερα αλλα καθιστε να του του παρω το...* καλαϊ*







> Τι καλαι εχει 60/40 ή lead free.







> εγω παντα εχω pb free ρυθμίζω το κολλητήρι στους 350 και κολαω για τοις γκουμούτσες καλώδια που εχει αυτο το ανεβασα τους 450



Ρε παιδια θα πηδηχτω απο το παραθυρο,δεν παιζετε λεμε ο finos εισαι θεος ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.
Πεθαινω για δικα σου ποστ,δωσε πονο.

----------


## Satcom

Περσινά ξινά σταφύλια, τώρα πετάμε με το Ehang
http://mashable.com/2016/01/06/autonomous-ehang-184

----------


## thanasis 1

> Λιπών αυτό το batary baze το έχω η μπαταρία είναι ή 40 ή45 c αλλά το χιριστιριο είναι μάπα δεν έχει ουτε καν 5ch διακοπτη επίσεις δεν έχει ποτενσιόμετρο για το gimball



Αμ ρε συ βαγγο μην βιαζεσαι να κανεις αγορες κανε μια ερευνα αγορας πρωτα να δεις τι παιζει και σε τι τιμη.
Ποσο το πηρες το εν λογο χειριστηριο??Παντως ολο το σετ θα μπορουσες να το παρεις και πιο φτηνα.

----------


## finos

αυτος που εχει το ucandrone.com είναι φιλος του πατερα μου

----------


## finos

και...ΔΕΝ ΠΕΤΆΕΙ :Head:  :Help:

----------


## thanasis 1

Τι προβλημα εχεις??

----------


## finos

σε 100% throtle ΔΕΝ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΤΕ

----------


## thanasis 1

Δεν θα εχεις κανει σωστο καλιμπραρισμα στα esc.

----------


## ironda19

Τι βάρος σου βγήκε με μπαταρία ? Αν και η απάντηση που σου δωσε ο Θανάσης φένεται πως είναι η λύση . Μην απογοητεύεσαι θα βρεις την λύση

----------


## andreasmon

Σύνδεσε το με το υπολογιστή και στο Mission planner θα σου εμφανίσει το πρόβλημα error.Tι δεν πάει καλά.Αν δεν έχει σφάλμα πάτα το disarm και δοκίμασε το γκάζι σιγά σιγά....

----------


## finos

can i use an iris + batary on that becose that bataty is lighter than mine

----------


## nestoras

> can i use an iris + batary on that becose that bataty is lighter than mine



Dear Vaggelis, it's better to use the lighter battery because your construction may fly in this way.

Where are you from mr Vaggelis? Europe? USA?

----------


## leosedf

may fly this way..

Τα σκοτώσατε, πάμε στα Γερμανικά τώρα...  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

> may fly this way..
> 
> Τα σκοτώσατε, πάμε στα Γερμανικά τώρα...



Στα γρήγορα το έγραψα, μη φωνάζεις!

----------


## Panoss

> can i use an iris + batary on that becose that bataty is lighter than mine



Μετά απ' αυτό, το νησί βούλιαξε...


Γκούντ τζομπ μαν... :Thumbup1: 

Βάγγο, οι τούρκοι είναι ο νούμερο 1 εχθρός μας, οπότε πιάσε τα τούρκικα.
Θα κάνεις μεγάλη προσφορά στην πατρίδα, κάτι σαν σύγχρονος .

(αλλά σε  ικετεύω, μην ξαναπιάσεις τα ελληνικά, πλιιζζζ, μην μισείς τόσο την Ελλάδα)

----------


## finos

Η μπαταρία του iris + είναι μονο 8c 8C!
Εντομεταξει τα καλώδια είναι αρκετά χοντρά πως γίνετε αυτο

----------


## manolena

Αν ειχες ιχνος σοβαροτητας πανω σου μικρε, δεν θα τολμουσες να γραψεις τα μογγόλικα που εγραψες. Αν ειχες εστω και λιγη (που αμφιβαλλω) συναισθηση του τι σημαινει να γραφεις τουρκικα σε ελληνικο forum εστω και για πλακα, θα εξαφανιζοσουν απο προσωπου γης. Δεν προκειται ποτε να ξανα-ασχοληθω μαζι σου, μπηκες στη λιστα. Τελεία.

----------


## finos

Ο μόνος λογος που δεν σε βάζω σε ignore είναι γιατί κανεις καλες "πατέντες" αν δεις ενα προς πανω απο τα τουρκικά έλεγε να γράφω σε αυτά Μπας και καταστραφεί η τουρκία όπως έγινε με την Αγγλία
Αν δεν μπορείς να ξεχωρεισεις το χιούμορ .....
Τεςπα συνέχισε την καλη δουλειά

----------


## Panoss

Έλα ρε Μάνο, υπερβολικός είσαι, πλάκα κάνουμε μπας κι αποφασίσει ο Βαγγέλης να γράφει σωστά ελληνικά.

----------


## Fire Doger

> Έλα ρε Μάνο, υπερβολικός είσαι, πλάκα κάνουμε μπας κι αποφασίσει ο Βαγγέλης να γράφει σωστά ελληνικά.



Μόνο που (αν κατάλαβα καλά) το πήρε στην κυριολεξία και έγραψε το επόμενο post στα Τούρκικα

----------


## Panoss

Ε σιγά πλάκα έκανε.

----------


## finos

Τελoς πάντων .
Η μπαταρία από το  iris+ είναι 8c 3s  η δικιά μου είναι 45c 3s κι έχουν ιδίου πάχους καλώδια ( εκεί που είναι το xt60) κάπου διάβασα ότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος να γένει φωτοβολίδα
 Λέτε να το προσπαθήσω ή θα με κυνηγάει ο πατέρας (έχει το iris+ ) 

Το πέρασα απο το word

----------


## andreasmon

το iris+ είναι *8c* 3s  --> κάτι γράφεις λάθος εδώ.Για διόρθωσε το για να καταλάβουμε και εμείς και να σου απαντήσουμε..

----------


## SeAfasia

*can i use an iris + batary on that becose that bataty is lighter than mine*

*batary
becose
bataty*

... :Sad:

----------


## finos

> το iris+ είναι *8c* 3s  --> κάτι γράφεις λάθος εδώ.Για διόρθωσε το για να καταλάβουμε και εμείς και να σου απαντήσουμε..



Ναι αυτό γράφει 8c 3s 11.1v 5100mah

----------


## andreasmon

8c 3s 11.1v 5100mah,μήπως το 8c αναφέρεται στο ρεύμα φόρτισης!!!πρέπει αντί για 8c να λέει 80c,50c,40c,κάτι σε διψήφιο πριν το c.Αποκλείεται το ρεύμα εκφόρτισης να ναι μόνο 8c....

----------


## kostas_dh

> 8c 3s 11.1v 5100mah,μήπως το 8c αναφέρεται στο ρεύμα φόρτισης!!!πρέπει αντί για 8c να λέει 80c,50c,40c,κάτι σε διψήφιο πριν το c.Αποκλείεται το ρεύμα εκφόρτισης να ναι μόνο 8c....



Το iris+ είναι μικρό και ελαφρύ πολυκόπτερο. Τα 8C της μπαταρίας 5100mAh και τα 8Χ5100=40.8Α του φτάνουν. Οι μπαταρίες με περισσότερα C είναι βαρύτερες. Αν του βάλεις μπαταρία με περισσότερα C και δεν χρειάζεται τα περισσότερα αμπέρ τότε κουβαλάει βάρος που του μειώνει τον χρόνο πτήσης. 





> και...ΔΕΝ ΠΕΤΆΕΙ








> σε 100% throtle ΔΕΝ ΣΗΚΩΝΕΤΕ



Μήπως είναι μικρές οι προπέλες ή σε διάμετρο ή σε βήμα δεν είναι οι κατάλληλες για τα μορέρ σου?
 Μήπως τις έβαλες ανάποδα?

----------


## finos

> Το iris+ είναι μικρό και ελαφρύ πολυκόπτερο. Τα 8C της μπαταρίας 5100mAh και τα 8Χ5100=40.8Α του φτάνουν. Οι μπαταρίες με περισσότερα C είναι βαρύτερες. Αν του βάλεις μπαταρία με περισσότερα C και δεν χρειάζεται τα περισσότερα αμπέρ τότε κουβαλάει βάρος που του μειώνει τον χρόνο πτήσης. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μήπως είναι μικρές οι προπέλες ή σε διάμετρο ή σε βήμα δεν είναι οι κατάλληλες για τα μορέρ σου?
>  Μήπως τις έβαλες ανάποδα?



Dji 2212 to moter οι λεπίδες νομού ζω είναι οι 1080 νομιζω
 είναι σωστα 100% 
Το iris και το δικομ χόρις μπαταρία είναι περιπου ίδιο βάρος αν βαλω τοις ίδιες μπαταρίες και στα 2 περιπου παλι το ίδιο βαρος 
Λέτε να το δοκιμασω φτάνουν τα 8c θα γίνει κάνα μπουμ ;

----------


## finos

Και ήρθαν μαζί με τα μοτέρ

----------


## teresos

Δεν νομίζω με την δική του μπαταρία να υπάρχει πρόβλημα...με μια ματιά στο νετ είδα οτι η wild scorpion ζυγίζει 286 γραμ.
Δεν είναι αξιο λόγου αυτό το βάρος. 
Υποθέτω οτι αφού έχει αγοράσει ολα τα υπόλοιπα καινούργια, είναι και η μπαταρία καινούργια...ας μας πεί ο finos.
Από την πρώτη φωτό στο 1ο πόστ, βλέπωντας τα μπράτσα του τετρακόπτερου υποθέτω οτι το μεγεθός του είναι περίπου 450άρι η 500άρι...
Εγώ έχω το spider(rc timer)450άρι με 900kv μοτέρ και εξοπλισμό ανάλογο του finos (δουλεύω multiwii) και μπαταρία
 4s 5000mh 488 γραμ. με 9' και 10' προπέλες με τέρμα γκάζι οχι απλά σηκώνετε... εξφενδονίζεται.
Κάτι άλλο δεν κάνει σωστά...

----------


## finos

reptile aphid x450 ήταν βάζω την wild skorpion  είναι σαν βράχος με του iris  πουπουλο

----------


## teresos

επειμένω οτι η μπαταρία δεν είναι το πρόβλημα...
αν του iris ζυγίζει καπου στα 100 γραμμ (δεν νομίζω να είναι λιγότερο ) και η δική σου 280 γραμ. η διαφορά
είναι  περιπου 180 το ανώτερο.
Δεν πιστεύω οτι 180 γραμ. κάνουν τη διαφορά.

----------


## teresos

κοίταξες ξανά στο mission planer..το σετάρισμα του δέκτη είναι εντάξει .
Οταν κουνάς τα στικ παίρνεις τις τιμές που ζητάει ο apm.
Σε μενα το mwii zητάει φουλ γκάζι 1980-2000ms

----------


## finos

Τσεκαρε inbox...

----------


## fuzz

δεν το πας στο μαγαζι που στα πουλησε..κατι θα ξερει ο ανθρωπος να σε βοηθησει αφου ειναι κ γνωστος σας

----------


## Dbnn

> δεν το πας στο μαγαζι που στα πουλησε..κατι θα ξερει ο ανθρωπος να σε βοηθησει αφου ειναι κ γνωστος σας



Απο το στομα μου το πηρες. Εκτος αν ο φινος σκαλησε κατι που δεν επρεπε και πως να το παει πισω......

----------


## manolena

[off-topic]





> Αν ειχες ιχνος σοβαροτητας πανω σου μικρε, δεν θα τολμουσες να γραψεις τα μογγόλικα που εγραψες. Αν ειχες εστω και λιγη (που αμφιβαλλω) συναισθηση του τι σημαινει να γραφεις τουρκικα σε ελληνικο forum εστω και για πλακα, θα εξαφανιζοσουν απο προσωπου γης. Δεν προκειται ποτε να ξανα-ασχοληθω μαζι σου, μπηκες στη λιστα. Τελεία.







> Έλα ρε Μάνο, υπερβολικός είσαι, πλάκα κάνουμε μπας κι αποφασίσει ο Βαγγέλης να γράφει σωστά ελληνικά.







> Ε σιγά πλάκα έκανε.



Ο λόγος που με έκανε να αντιδράσω έτσι είναι γιατί αν δείς την ημερομηνία-ώρα του διαλόγου, ψάξεις τί ακριβώς έγινε ακριβώς είκοσι χρόνια πριν και αναλογιστείς οτι τώρα θα μπορούσε ο μικρός απο εδώ να γράφει όντως στα τούρκικα γιατί ίσως θα ήταν υποχρεωμένος να τα μάθει, θα δείς οτι -αγέννητος αυτός τότε- ούτε καν μπορούσε να περάσει απο το μυαλό του οτι θα πέθαιναν τρείς μάγκες με ένα παλιο-ελικόπτερο σε ένα κωλό-βραχο του Αγαίου για να μην θέλει σήμερα αυτός να γράφει και να μιλάει σωστά τα ελληνικά. Για να γράφουμε εμείς όλοι τις π@π@ριές μας στα σουαχίλι στο hlektronika.

Τελεία.

[off-topic]

----------

G.G. (01-02-16)

----------


## navar

τελικά πετάει πετάει το εργαλειο ?

----------


## Panoss

Βάγγο μπες κι εσύ στο κουαντροκόπτερ και γύρνα το βίντεο να σε θαμάξουμε τι τοπ γκαν είσαι.

----------


## kioan

Προσοχή στα γεράκια...

----------


## thanasis 1

> Προσοχή στα γεράκια...



A ρε kioan με προλαβες.

----------


## lepouras

στην Αμέρικα (άκουσα σε ειδήσεις) τους βάζουν τέλη κυκλοφορίας 10 δολ τον χρόνο για να τα δηλώσουν. γίνετε χαμός λέει στον ουρανό. :Lol:

----------


## finos

> δεν το πας στο μαγαζι που στα πουλησε..κατι θα ξερει ο ανθρωπος να σε βοηθησει αφου ειναι κ γνωστος σας



Από την ελασσόνα στην Αθηνά ;
Τεςπα
Ένας εδώ έχω ένα (hex copter ) θα πάω το απόγευμα για μια μίνι ανάκριση (3ουβαθμού :Blink:  :Tongue2:  )

----------


## finos

> A ρε kioan με προλαβες.



ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ανατριχιασα :Blink:   λετε ο κοκος να μας κανει κουτσουκέλα

----------


## finos

> στην Αμέρικα (άκουσα σε ειδήσεις) τους βάζουν τέλη κυκλοφορίας 10 δολ τον χρόνο για να τα δηλώσουν. γίνετε χαμός λέει στον ουρανό.



αυτο κι τα #63 #64 βαλτα μαζι
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbXOlogIMT8

----------


## kioan

Δε χρειάζονται ούτε γεράκια, ούτε άδειες, ούτε τίποτα.

Μόνο κάτι τέτοιο:

----------


## finos

> Δε χρειάζονται ούτε γεράκια, ούτε άδειες, ούτε τίποτα.
> 
> Μόνο κάτι τέτοιο:



 :Blink: ok  now im totaly freak out

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Από την ελάσσονα στην Αθηνά ;



Εξαρτάται από το αν είναι κανονική, ελαττωμένη, 7ης κλπ.

----------

manolena (05-02-16)

----------


## finos

> Εξαρτάται από το αν είναι κανονική, ελαττωμένη, 7ης κλπ.



what ? ?????

----------


## Ακρίτας

> what ? ?????



Που να σου εξηγώ τώρα.

Βγγέλη, γράφε λίγο πιο αργά και πιο προσεκτικά και όλα θα πάνε καλά :Wink: .

----------


## kioan

> what ? ?????



Για την ελάσονα λέει  :Lol:

----------


## finos

> Για την ελάσονα λέει



 :Blink: το σκότωσα πάλι ε ;

----------


## finos

Παω να βαλω μπρος κι το μπροστά δεξί μοτέρ δεν ξεκινά κειυαω καλώδια οκ . Τώρα αυτό τι είναι ;

----------


## Fire Doger

> Παω να βαλω μπρος κι το μπροστά δεξί μοτέρ δεν ξεκινά κειυαω καλώδια οκ . Τώρα αυτό τι είναι ;




Χμμμ ενδιαφέρον.

Α. Δεν δουλεύει λόγο μηχανικής βλάβης
Β Δεν δουλεύει λόγο κακού ελέγχου

Α1. Κάηκε.
Α2. Γέμισε βρομιά στον άξονα και κόλλησε.
Α3. Δεν είναι συνδεδεμένο.
Α4. Σου έπεσε και έγινε κουδουνίστρα.

Β1. Δεν υπάρχει σωστή εντολή κίνησης.
Β2. Δεν υπάρχει τροφοδοσία.

Troubleshooting
Ελέγχεις καλώδια (με πολύμετρο όχι με το μάτι)
Ελέγχεις αν μπορεί να γυρίσει ελεύθερα
Ελέγχεις τροφοδοσία
Ελέγχεις σήμα (PWM ή τι άλλο έχει) 
Ελέγχεις τα τυλίγματα του μοτέρ

ΥΣ: Το τι μοτέρ είναι δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία, αλλά το ότι είναι το μπροστά δεξί πάλι καλά που το ανέφερες γιατί άμα ήταν το πίσω αριστερό..... :Lol:

----------


## finos

Θα πάρω ενα καινούργιο (μοτερ) να τελιοσει  η δουλειά

----------


## Panoss

Άντε και πιλότος Βάγγο!

----------

finos (12-02-16)

----------


## kioan

Δοκίμασε να εναλλάξεις 2 κινητήρες μεταξύ τους για να καταλάβεις αν το πρόβλημα ειναι στον κινητήρα ή σε κάτι άλλο

----------


## finos

> Δοκίμασε να εναλλάξεις 2 κινητήρες μεταξύ τους για να καταλάβεις αν το πρόβλημα ειναι στον κινητήρα ή σε κάτι άλλο



το εκανα ειναι στον κινητήρα

----------


## kioan

Κάντο tricopter  :Biggrin:

----------


## finos

θελω αλλο frame

----------


## ironda19

> Κάντο tricopter




ή ανεμιστήρα . :Biggrin:

----------


## finos

> βρε Φίνο μπράβο. αλλά αμαν με αυτούς τους τίτλους σου. τη παρουσίαση κατασκευής είναι αυτή η part 1.  σε βλέπω να σε ψέλνει πάλι ο Κωνσταντίνος.



τωρα πλεον εσυ πρέπει να πιάσεις τα ... ψαλτήρια

----------


## lepouras

αμηηηηηηηηηηην

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπερα σας

Συγγνώμη για το off topic. Σε αυτα τα moter που ειναι brushless μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις speed controller χωρίς servo tester ?

Ευχαριστώ
Δημήτρης

----------


## finos

> Καλησπερα σας
> 
> Συγγνώμη για το off topic. Σε αυτα τα moter που ειναι brushless μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις speed controller χωρίς servo tester ?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ
> Δημήτρης



 Για να ελενχθει η ταχύτητα θέλει esc το οποίο θέλει μια τάση +,- και ενα σήμα pwm αν δεν υπάρχει το pwm  τρελαίνονται

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Κάντο tricopter




Υπάρχει!!!!!!!

----------


## finos

για αρχη με του πατερα  :Rolleyes: 



εγω οδηγω εγω μοντάρω εγω ανέβασα

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίος κουφαλίτσα Βάγγο, γιατί δεν μπήκες μέσα στο κόπτερ, κολλώνεις; :Lol: 

Κρατάει 28 λεπτά συνεχούς πτήσης; Μια χαρά, νόμιζα ότι κρατάνε λιγότερο.
Πάντως να προσέχεις γιατί τα κυνηγάνε για τρομοκρατικές επιθέσεις, δεν πιστεύω να 'σαι κάνας τζιχαντιστής!

----------


## finos

κατέβηκε στα 10 κι μετα αλλα 20 λεπτα

----------


## finos

επιτελους πεταξε

----------


## thanasis 1

Ωραιος ο βαγγος,αντε τα καταφερες. :Smile:

----------


## finos

αν και εκανα μια αποτομη προσγείωση τα ποδαράκια καλά ;

----------


## navar

τελικά ρε Βάγγο τι σου έφταιγε και δεν σου σηκώνονταν ?

----------


## SeAfasia

Fino,στη στάνη από πάνω,μπορείς να κάνεις μια έτσι,να δούμε το κοπάδι να διαλέξω κανά βετούλι ή κανα μουνούχι;

----------


## finos

> τελικά ρε Βάγγο τι σου έφταιγε και δεν σου σηκώνονταν?



στην  αρχη ειχα λαθως κατευθηνση στα μοτερ 
μετα χαλασε ενα μοτερ

----------


## nestoras

> στην  αρχη *δεν* ειχα λαθως κατευθηνση στα μοτερ 
> μετα χαλασε ενα μοτερ



Μετά, μόλις δεν τα σύνδεσες σωστά πέταξε;

----------


## finos

κι επεσε ... τα τιναξε η μπαταρια , λιγες ρογμες κι πρεπι να καθαρισω κι ενα μοτερ απο λασπη  :Sad:

----------


## Fire Doger

Καλά τόσα λεφτά δεν το έχουν προνοήσει αυτό?

----------


## pstratos

Στον μοντελισμό τα περισσότερα ατυχήματα γίνονται σε χαμηλό ύψος / υψηλή ταχύτητα. Έτσι τέτοια αλεξίπτωτα δεν προλαβαίνουν να ανοίξουν, για αυτό και δεν τα πολυβλέπουμε

----------


## finos

to χειριστιριο  ειναι βλαμενο εστειλε εντολη disarm

----------


## BillGeo

Πολυ ωραιο!

Μοιαζει λιγο με ενα που εφτιαξα και εγω πριν κατι μηνες για ενα φιλο.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65247Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65248

(αν καποιος θελει να ρωτησει κατι (και το γνωριζω) πολυ ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω)

Το ψηναμε και εμεις για 915MHz τηλεμετρια. Δουλευει καλα εσενα? Αποσταση?

----------


## finos

Δεν δουλευειουν οι φοτο,πολυ καλα ~350μ ύψος κ απόσταση

----------


## BillGeo

> Δεν δουλευειουν οι φοτο,πολυ καλα ~350μ ύψος κ απόσταση



let me try again...  :Smile: 








Μια χαρα η τηλεμετρια.
Εχεις κανει και αυτονομη πτηση καθολου με ταυτοχρονη τηλεμετρια?

----------


## finos

nai εχω κανει τι gps ειναι αυτο;

----------


## leosedf

φινο αυτή την πλατφόρμα σκέτη από που την πήρες? Αυτό που κάθονται όλα τα σουφλούκια πάνω.

----------


## finos

to frame ?

----------


## leosedf

Ε ναι..............

----------


## finos

hobbyking

----------


## BillGeo

To GPS ειναι Ublox NEO-6M.
Αλλα δεν φενεται καλα, ειναι κατω απο το πισω κομματι, πανω απο τη θεση της μπαταριας.
Πανω στον μαστο ειναι το μαγνητομετρο.

----------

finos (15-06-16), 

hackertom (15-06-16)

----------

